# Quick one of my girls



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My girls snuggled next to me to


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cute! When is Baylee coming home?

Oh, and how is your new job going?? I keep forgetting to ask you about that!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Well, she'll be 10 weeks when she comes home. And, that's all I'm saying, LOL. This'll be the 2nd place I'll post pics (FB being the first). 

My new job is going great; the first week was rough, I was literally crying because I ACTUALLY felt like I made a mistake leaving that crumby hotel, but I have definitely gotten the swing of things! And my co-workers are soooo great, they are willing to help me if I don't know how to do something or make a boo boo.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw sweet pic, Crystal. I love Britney and Butter. :love5: Glad you're getting into the swing of your new job and that you like your co-workers, that will help tons.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a precious pic, Crystal.. I love your girls..


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww...that is a great photo!! They are sooo cute!!

Glad to hear your new job is going well!! Congrats


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love seeing your girls!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Very sweet girls  I always love to see Butter!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Great picture


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

i love your girls! lovely piccy!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love seeing your girls their so cozy together


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

They are beautiful. so sweet looking. I can't wait to find out what happens when the baby pup is in the picture !!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Thanks guys! 
Rubia, you aren't the only one, lol. Britney will not like having to share even MORE of the attention, and Butter..well...she's the one I'm nervous about. We'll find out in a few weeks how they BOTH react to the new addition.


----------

